# wire tuck/shaved engine bay time..



## volkswagendude01 (May 1, 2006)

*MK4 Jetta wire tuck/shaved engine bay time.. opinions are always a big help!*

the title says it all time for one of these...
what im lookin too do it make a nice engine bay for the stroker motor planning on tucking and shaving. just need some opions on my plans too see what you guys think.








Heres where i plan on running all my wires through, do you think ill be alright doing so or would drilling holes in this create loss of the cars overall structure?








theres where they will be snaked through then run all around the radiator support then too the engine 

also, for extinding the harness i should have no problems as long as im using the correct gague wire?









as far as the actual shaving part this is what i plan on doing 








on the passenger side i plan on welding sheet metal to cover up the holes and level it out then a fine layer of fiberglass to remove any imperections.








on the drivers side i plan on just glassing over everything to make it smoothe because its already leveld out
and on the back of the firewall im going with a heat shield with a reflective coating.
so overall what do ya's think? do i seem to be attacking this project on the right track or does anyone think i should go able doing stuff any differently?
thanks for any input!


_Modified by volkswagendude01 at 9:32 AM 12-2-2008_


----------



## volkswagendude01 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: MK4 Jetta wire tuck/shaved engine bay time.. opinions are always a big help! (volkswagendude01)*

any suggestions??


----------



## 2slogetta (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: MK4 Jetta wire tuck/shaved engine bay time.. opinions are always a big help! (volkswagendude01)*

Run the wires on the outside of the frame rail and the inside of the fender-That will be a lot easier. Thats the plan for my buddies Coupe. Im shaving his Bay at the moment too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## volkswagendude01 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: MK4 Jetta wire tuck/shaved engine bay time.. opinions are always a big help! (2slogetta)*

only thing with that is im not sure if that would be the safest way, i had too make custom fenderwells because im using M3 wheels on the car and there 9" wide


----------



## dmitry88 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: MK4 Jetta wire tuck/shaved engine bay time.. opinions are always a big help! (volkswagendude01)*

i heard this kid efs hes turbo till he falls asleep....


----------



## volkswagendude01 (May 1, 2006)

haha, i do.. it really hits the spot lol


----------



## volkswagendude01 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (volkswagendude01)*

cut class and come help me weld tomorrow


----------



## dmitry88 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (volkswagendude01)*

i got review for my math final tomorrow and my chem lab final tomorrow. cant miss those lol. WELD MY FENDERS SON


----------



## DeeevO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (dmitry88)*

No most people who shave mark 3s run it through the frame rail. Its the safest option.


----------



## volkswagendude01 (May 1, 2006)

well the area i ran it though worked out pretty well wires are all tucked.. now sanding is kicking my ass! anyone have any tips on shaping fiberglass and sanding?


----------



## SLUG LIFE (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: (volkswagendude01)*

yeah use kitty hair its from ever coat then you can use rage body filler then a good primer sealer then a glaze putty if you need take ur time and enjoy. Fiberglass is ****ty wear long sleeves or a tyvek suit cause ull itch like balls! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## volkswagendude01 (May 1, 2006)

awesome, i've heard of evercoat products.. there apparently the best. i wish i started with that.. i started using the fiberglass resign and mat.. i hope it will hold up


----------



## Ajlal24 (Mar 7, 2007)

To Cover the Holes:
- Weld pieces of metal to cover them up.
As Far As Product:
- Evercoat
- Kitty Hair(Fiberglass Reinforced Filler)
- Rage(Your Basic Premium Filler)
- Featherfill(Primer)
- Glazing Putty(Thin Filler to fill in Pinholes and such)
I've used all of these stated items and they have never steered me wrong. Never had bad experience with them at all.
Tip: When you receive all you material(fillers and primers in specific) you want to mix all the contents in the container before initial use. Get paint mixing sticks(1" by 12" Wood Stick) from your paint store (should be free) and mix from the bottom of the container to the top making sure all of the contents are in a balanced concentrate. IF you dont do this, your primer wont harden and your filler wont harden either.


----------



## 1LOWJET_94 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta wire tuck/shaved engine bay time.. opinions are always a big help! (volkswagendude01)*

im trying to learn this for my mk3 are there any better diy pages for shaving and hidden wires?


----------



## volkswagendude01 (May 1, 2006)

its been a while since ive actually been on here.. i think im going to be oposting up some pictures.. the bay is pretty much finished.. just need a spray of clear over everything.. will post pics in about 20min !!


----------



## volkswagendude01 (May 1, 2006)

MESS!!!








MORE MESS!!








This was motivation to do something with the engine bay cause it looked like s***


----------



## volkswagendude01 (May 1, 2006)

Starting too tuck some wiresss.. seems like the worst part but honestlly it was the eaisest. thank god for being obsessed with RC Cars for a couple years it really helped my soldering skills


----------



## volkswagendude01 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (volkswagendude01)*

here she is pretty much gutted with 90% of wires ran through upper fenders. 
















Here is where i started the actuall shaving.. i welded in 14ga sheet metal too level out the part of the bay. trying to avoid any type of filler or bondo possible. then after welding on the plates made sure i sprayed the bottom and under them with tons and tons of ruberized underbody coat too avoid rusting.. (after all the car is still going to be my dd) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## volkswagendude01 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (volkswagendude01)*

the rear section was the biggest pain.. but with a bit of skill and a grinder it came out pretty well
























now came the sketchy part.. body filler..
























sanding sanding sanding.. but then came





















and it made sanding go really quick and we were all happy about it haha

little bit of primer so i can see anymore imperfections. then more sanding and sanding and sanding









FINALLY.. what a relief down too glazing putty just too fill in the tiny pin holes.. not too many but enough too make me do it over and over again till there was none.

















and this is what really made me smile























some reflex silver finally!


----------



## volkswagendude01 (May 1, 2006)

the silver looks good but that wasnt enough so....


----------



## volkswagendude01 (May 1, 2006)

here we go







finished product.. minus clear coat.. only thing left too do is spray clear over the finished product so im waiting for a nice day. anyone have any suggestions for a firewall? i was thinking of covering it in mirrior but then doubted it for a daily driver. so im thinking just basic heat shield.. suggestions welcome !!


----------



## volkswagendude01 (May 1, 2006)

also a big thanks too my buddy in the pictures for pretty much taping and cutting them checkers.. i have no patience haha


----------



## 1LOWJET_94 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (volkswagendude01)*

i really like this so far man looks great.


----------



## dmitry88 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (1LOWJET_94)*

when the EFF you gettin the pistons back?!?!?!!?!


----------



## volkswagendude01 (May 1, 2006)

thank you lowjet.. i saw in your sig about that skid plate.. i might be hittin you up sooner or later lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## volkswagendude01 (May 1, 2006)

ummmm... pistons were sent back out last friday should be here soon i effin hope.. got my jeggs stuff today so all i need are them damn pistons and some tires too stretch on the m wheels


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

most basecoats only have a certain window to clear within before it needs to be scuffed and rebased. look into that so you dont have de-lam issues with the clear down the road. other then that it looks great. o yea, checkers suck to tape lol


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

WOW ... checkerS 1!!


----------



## volkswagendude01 (May 1, 2006)

yeah def. i know theres some small imperfections so im prob going to be wet sanding anyway


----------



## justn868 (Jan 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

SICK


----------



## MagnaflowAudi2.8 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (justn868)*

finished pics withe the enigne in ? looking good


----------



## dmitry88 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MagnaflowAudi2.8)*

still building the engine..


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dmitry88)*

ill admit it looks great in the pics....
but i dont think welding in a sheet on top of sheet metal was a good idea. you just created a pocket for any moisture to rust it out from the inside out. filler isnt that bad man, just dont cake it on.


----------



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

Updated pix! Sending to my email now. Pix on Next Page ---->


_Modified by m4v3r1ck at 9:48 PM 5-5-2009_


----------



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (m4v3r1ck)*

Engine Before recieving pistons


----------



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (m4v3r1ck)*

EngineBay Complete!!! Minus Heat****eld










_Modified by m4v3r1ck at 9:08 PM 5-5-2009_


----------



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (m4v3r1ck)*

Engine Assembly nearly complete! only the turbo, hoses and coolant lines, belts and trans and all that shiit .etc











_Modified by m4v3r1ck at 9:07 PM 5-5-2009_


----------



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (m4v3r1ck)*

Almost Ready, Minus Turbo and Trans


----------



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (m4v3r1ck)*

Installing GT30 turbo with 35r Housing on a Pain in the fukign ass ATP Manifold











_Modified by m4v3r1ck at 9:09 PM 5-5-2009_


----------



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (m4v3r1ck)*

She's Going in! After days of putting them damn bolts in the right holes Its GOING [email protected][email protected][email protected]#


----------



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (m4v3r1ck)*

I Forgot This one.... AC DELETE 
!

[URL]http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/8527/downsized0503092022.jpg[/URL]


----------



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (m4v3r1ck)*


----------



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (m4v3r1ck)*

Mounting Of engine complete!! 








Turbo!


----------



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (m4v3r1ck)*


----------



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (m4v3r1ck)*

Front End Minus the FrontMount










_Modified by m4v3r1ck at 9:06 PM 5-5-2009_


----------



## dmitry88 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (m4v3r1ck)*

damn i look cute in that pic


----------



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (dmitry88)*

hahah uglynesss !~


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (m4v3r1ck)*

looks like you have a turd half way out of your butt....laying down some serious skid streaks in your draws.


----------



## dmitry88 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

indeed except im shi t t ing in a box with a destination somewhere to the midwest


----------



## MadKatt_44 (Aug 18, 2008)

Those checkers are bad @ss


----------



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (MadKatt_44)*


----------



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (m4v3r1ck)*


----------



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (m4v3r1ck)*

She Runs and idles strong!!!!!!!!!











_Modified by m4v3r1ck at 9:00 PM 5-6-2009_


----------



## MadKatt_44 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: (m4v3r1ck)*

Boo Ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## volkswagendude01 (May 1, 2006)

haha, thanks kev for finally updating my thread.. we should get the video up of how loud that damn stroker motor is ;-D


----------



## volkswagendude01 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_ill admit it looks great in the pics....
but i dont think welding in a sheet on top of sheet metal was a good idea. you just created a pocket for any moisture to rust it out from the inside out. filler isnt that bad man, just dont cake it on.

not too be a pain, but yes.. i thought about that which is why i made sure that after welding the entire "pocket" was painted and soaked in rubberized underbody coating to prevent rust. eventually im sure it will rust. but everything does eventually so no big.


----------



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

you owe me a snack wrap!


----------



## _Kroupa_1 (Mar 25, 2008)

the checker board looks reall good man


----------



## 03blackvr24v (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (volkswagendude01)*

sick nasty thats all i have to say...


----------



## volkswagendude01 (May 1, 2006)

Here we have the newest mod! hit by 26000lb Truck!








RIP










_Modified by volkswagendude01 at 5:01 PM 7-31-2009_


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (volkswagendude01)*

wow man, that sucksssssssssssssss.
glad to see youre alright though....aka alive.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Holy *****. Your jetta almost has the rear end of a golf, almost. I'm diggin the checkered engine bay. Keep up the good work


----------



## volkswagendude01 (May 1, 2006)

haha, yeah everyone said that im lucky to be alive but im so pissed about the car. now i got a gti shell for the motor but what a waste of a nice engine bay :-/


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (volkswagendude01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volkswagendude01* »_haha, yeah everyone said that im lucky to be alive but im so pissed about the car. now i got a gti shell for the motor but what a waste of a nice engine bay :-/

yea but now you know the ins and outs of the whole process and make this one bigger/baddest/smoother/and all that jazz.


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (koko5869)*

agree good to see ur ohk but bigger n badder... please ditch the Check board thing and gold spray painted stuff but i though u did a good shave for the first time
Kaos...


----------



## volkswagendude01 (May 1, 2006)

no shaved bay for the new one.. shes just gonna be sleepin and stupid fast.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Good god, what a horriblle end to a great thread. Good that your ok, but I would have wanted to choke someone.


----------



## VWrager (Sep 8, 2005)

the most fuc|<ed up thread


----------



## volkswagendude01 (May 1, 2006)

yeah.. it blows..


----------



## Willdue (Oct 14, 2007)

while motors out this time. Make the engine look prettier.


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (Willdue)*

hes not gonna do this one. its gonna be a racekor


----------

